# Amazon Video On Demand



## OHSam2008 (Nov 5, 2008)

Newbie here.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'd really like to see a way to be able to access the Amazon On Demand My Collection list via the TiVo box. I mean, if you can purchase downloads via the TiVo interface, why isn't there a way to access that My Collection library of items I've already purchased, which are tied to my TiVo account and all the DVRs on the account?

Seems like it'd be a no-brainer next step that'd be really useful.

Come on TiVo programmers...how about it?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

OHSam2008 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'd really like to see a way to be able to access the Amazon On Demand My Collection list via the TiVo box. I mean, if you can purchase downloads via the TiVo interface, why isn't there a way to access that My Collection library of items I've already purchased, which are tied to my TiVo account and all the DVRs on the account?
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree, I want this feature too.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Has there been any progress on this by Amazon or TiVo: Browse personal Amazon library of purchased content?

I looked and couldn't find it on my TiVo.

Thanks


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I thought maybe if browsed Amazon and found a movie I have already purchased, it would allow me to down load it without charging me. But, even with movies already purchased, it will bill the full price for the movie even if it is in your Amazon Library.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

dswallow's old Unbox OnDemand app used to let you browse your Media Library, but I don't remember if it would let you re-download prior purchases. I don't know if it even works anymore (last updated in 2007?).

http://www.unboxondemand.com/


----------

